# UK Visit Visa for Spouse



## UKpak (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I am a British national from England. I have a wife in Pakistan and was wondering if I'd be able to apply for a visit visa for her. 

I am currently self employed but have not reached the deadly £18,600 target. I am expecting to start a job in July which would be just over £18,600 so I would make the settlement visa application a few months later in December13/January2014. 

You cannot just simply go up to the border agency and ask them unfortunately. Solicitors would of course say yeah yeah it's ok it can be done just so they can make more money! 

Would it be worth making an appllcation for a 6 months visit visa? Getting my original documents air mailed to Pakistan, the whole process which is a bit daunting with that 'hope it doesn't get rejected' voice constantly there for months while it gets processed. Very stressful. Also will it cause problems in the future when it comes to apply for a settlement visa, especially if the visit visa gets refused?


----------



## UKpak (Jan 4, 2013)

The main issue I think for the border control staff would be will the applicant return when the visa expires. The money's all there but you can't book a return ticket when you give in an application for a visit visa. You would book the return ticket (as it works out cheaper instead of doing one way tickets there and back) after the application is accepted. So I have no idea how they know if a applicant will return at the end of the visit.


----------

